# What does "VAT reclaimable" mean?



## 95809 (Jul 21, 2005)

Hi fellows, I'm a Canadian tourist looking to buy a motorhome, perhaps in Germany. Have looked at many German websites and saw that some motorhomes sold by dealers are labled "VAT reclaimable". What exactly does it mean? How do you reclaim the VAT? Please explain.

Thanks a lot!!


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi Rvnewbie

The VAT reclaim is an arrangement which allows the purchaser to reclaim the VAT, Value Added Tax that has been paid as part of the purchase price of an item bought within the EEC. In simple terms it is for folks buying here and then exporting the goods back to a non EEC country. The import duties levied by that country will depend on local rules. The details of the tax paid and the claim has to be made at the time of purchase and the paperwork carried with you when you leave the EEC. The scheme is really intended for the sort of purchases you might make on holiday, gifts , souvenirs etc. but if you are coming to buy a motorhome in Germany and then intend exporting it back to Canada it may save you 16% (the German VAT rate)

If you are coming to the EEC to buy a motorhome and use it here I do not think you will get any reclaim.

Further details of how it works in Britain can be read at

http://www.visitbritain.com/VB3-en-AE/practicalinformation/factsheets/shopping/vat_refunds.aspx

Mike


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi again,

the rule in the EU is that you have to pay the VAT in your country of residence if you import a vehicle from another EU country. 

So if for instance you are resident in Holland and buy a van in Germany, the German dealer of course has to put the German VAT upon the price (because he has to pay it to the fiscal authorities and does not know what you are doing with the van after having bought it). Then after you have registered the vehicle in Holland (and paid the VAT there), you can (with the proof of registration in Holland) reclaim the German VAT from the German fiscal authorities. 

However I have no idea how this procedure actually works. And whether it also applies to you as an non-EU-citizen.

Of course, as Spykal correctly describes, the same procedure applies also to all other goods (within customs limitations) as well if exported in a non-EU-country. 

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi Boff

I am sure that we have both answered on the right lines ...we have just answered the question from two standpoints :lol: What more could Rvnewbie want :wink: 

I wonder if he intends taking the van back to Canada?

Mike


----------



## 91929 (May 1, 2005)

*Vat reclaimable*

Hi both the previous are correct

If I bought any item and paid VAT as a business I can reclaim the VAy just by filling in my VAT returns at the end of the month when I send in my payments on goods sold that month

If you are exporting to another country you fill in the appropriate form (the dealer should (a) jelp you with this and (b) give you a certificate showing the amount of VAT paid

You then have to contact the people who collect the VAT for the country in question to request repayment and you also have to show that the goods have been permenantly exported
You yhen have to fill in the appropriate import forms in you r country and pay the VAT/Tax there

The is the basics but cannot help further as I have never imported a vehicle

if you are taking it straight out of the country the dealer can sell it without VAT (sister did this when they took a car to S Africa then paid when they imported it into S Africa)


----------



## 95809 (Jul 21, 2005)

Hi people thanks a great deal for the excellent info!

No I'm not thinking about bringing the MH back to Canada, the shipping cost alone will probably be several thousand dollars. I've only heard of people ship US motorhomes to Europe but not the other way around, because of the low US dollar and relatively cheap and well-equipped US models.

I'm actually thinking about buying a MH in Germany and at the end of the trip, sell it to someone in another European country (probably Spain because that is where I'll be most of the trip). Because price is low in Germany and there's a lack of VAT when buying private, I may not lose much money when I sell it in Spain, in fact it is actually possible to GAIN money if I'm lucky!  

Now the question is, what are the procedures involved in selling a MH in another country other than the country it is registered in? I know it is going to be hassle, but I'm willing to go through a bit of hassle because I estimate that the difference can be as much as 5000 eu which is not a small amount for me :wink:

Thanks so much


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

RVnewbee said:


> Now the question is, what are the procedures involved in selling a MH in another country other than the country it is registered in? I know it is going to be hassle, but I'm willing to go through a bit of hassle because I estimate that the difference can be as much as 5000 eu which is not a small amount for me :wink:
> 
> Thanks so much


 8O Good question and if you find out? Please let me know? :wink: Maybe you will find someone willing to take it off your hands at a knock down price at the last minute. :roll:


----------

